# Getting one?



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I'm already waiting in line :grin:


----------



## Esteban4u (May 6, 2013)

Wished it was coming out to Verizon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

There are rumors that point to being compatible to Verizon, we'll just have to wait and see. :dafuq:


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

I spend a good portion of my day refreshing news and blog websites, hoping for an announcement.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys are going to be waiting a while if going by previous announcements. They don't release anything until at least November.


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

yarly said:


> You guys are going to be waiting a while if going by previous announcements. They don't release anything until at least November.


What's the rush?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I might, very concerned over the camera and overall feel.


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

My only concern would be to "downgrade" in terms of battery life compared to my current Note 2. Screen size doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

jibust said:


> There are rumors that point to being compatible to Verizon, we'll just have to wait and see. :dafuq:


Even if the radio can be made to be compatible would it even be able to sign in? Could u just throw a Verizon SIM card in or world the n7 debacle be repeated?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Even if the radio can be made to be compatible would it even be able to sign in? Could u just throw a Verizon SIM card in or world the n7 debacle be repeated?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


There is no voice over LTE for Verizon right now and won't be for some time, let alone, nationwide.


----------



## Taurine (Oct 24, 2013)

Definitely... thinking about putting it on a pre-paid data only plan and seeing what kind of VoIP stuff I can get away with.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Well since I just shattered my N4 then I'm gonna say yes. Just hope they have proper inventory this time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't they slate volte for Q1 2014?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

yarly said:


> You guys are going to be waiting a while if going by previous announcements. They don't release anything until at least November.


Except the nexus 4 and nexus 10 last October lol

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> Except the nexus 4 and nexus 10 last October lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_10

November 13 (key word is release)


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_10
> 
> November 13 (key word is release)


Is there anything you don't have a quick link to? Lol I love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just ordered mine (actually ordered two, one for me, and one for my wife).

Now time to go talk to T-mobile and getting set up there and transfer my cell number. Goodbye Verizon!


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

Funny thing is that I started this thread pretty much 99% sure I was going to buy it, and now I don't want it. It seems to be an INCREDIBLE phone, but I just cannot imagine downgrading (at least for me it seems that way) from my note 2. I get 6 hours screen on time and have a huge screen, what more could I want.

For those who buy it, I'm really looking forward to reading your reviews. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my order in this morning at 11:02 PST. Now it's just a matter of waiting to see how long it takes to ship. My receipt says by the 5th, but hopefully they are under-promising there, since I've seen reports of units shipping already.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered a white 32GB. Receipt says it's ships 11/08

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

jibust said:


> Funny thing is that I started this thread pretty much 99% sure I was going to buy it, and now I don't want it. It seems to be an INCREDIBLE phone, but I just cannot imagine downgrading (at least for me it seems that way) from my note 2. I get 6 hours screen on time and have a huge screen, what more could I want.
> 
> For those who buy it, I'm really looking forward to reading your reviews. CONGRATS!!!


A faster newer phone without touchwiz and 1 year waits for updates?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got it. So happy. 32GB white backing.


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

impulse101 said:


> A faster newer phone without touchwiz and 1 year waits for updates?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


I run AOKP, so I don't have to wait a year for updates. Also my phone is fast enough for me.


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im with Verizon so im up poop creek. But congrats!

Sent from a Rooted Soup can and string


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine will be here Monday, I can't wait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jss2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I got the shipping notification yesterday! sweet! But I chose the slower shipping method, so UPS tracking says it'll arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I ordered a 32GB in black. Ordered it late on release day.(5pm) I've gotten my tracking number but it doesn't look like UPS has it yet. :/ Can't wait to get it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got mine yaaaaaay. Still playing around with it but so far awesome!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Done 32gb white in hand. Its friend should be here in a couple days. Awesome device so far.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## drstevens (Jun 24, 2012)

I ordered black 32GB three days ago through the Play store. The email said that they wouldn't charge me until it was shipped. My card was charged almost immediately though. Play store still says that it won't ship for 2-3 weeks. Anyone else experienced this? I don't really care if my card was charged, I'm more curious about whether it's been shipped or not.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Got it!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Test post from my RootzWiki app. I love this thing.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

b16 said:


> Test post from my RootzWiki app. I love this thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


Now you are just rubbing it in.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Got mine

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

blah, I like unicorns.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Got mine yesterday too. Its awesome.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Got 2 now. Google is quick!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## jibust (Mar 27, 2012)

zerospeed8 said:


> Got 2 now. Google is quick!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using RootzWiki mobile app


Oh no!!! Does that mean no more AOKP t0lt3 nightlies :winkP:


----------

